# trading orks for sm



## 13thgreatcompanyjarl (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello heresy online,my little brother is trading his work army for space marines
His army consists of the following:

13 nobs
1 war boss
1wierdboy
1deffkopta
1painboy
47 boys
1 runtherd
1 rokkit boy
4 lootas
2 meks
6 burnas
2 shoota towas (converted battlewagon gunners)
9 grots

Will trade them for space marines


----------

